# Kleine Frage zu gnome und hal bezogen auf [solved]

## LunX

Hi,

mit der Unterstützung von hal kann gnome automatisch Datenträger einbinden. Das klappt soweit alles ganz gut und sogar die blöde Windows Platte wird mit ntfs-3g gemountet und ich hab Schreibzugriff auf die Platte.

Es gibt nun drei Partitionen (1x Windows, 1x Filme und 1x OS Testpartition) die auf dem Desktop landen. Das diese als Wechseldatenträger erkannt werden liegt denk ich mal daran das ich SATA Platten habe.

Auf der Video Platte nehme ich Filme von der dbox auf und diese wird unter /media/video automatisch eingebunden weshalb Sie auch auf dem Desktop landet. Das selbe mit der Windows-Partition. Die letze Partition wird aber nirgendwo eingebunden erscheint aber auf dem Desktop und ist unter /media/disk eingebunden.

Das Gnome mir Video und Windows auf dem Desktop anzeigt ist o.k. nur waere es schön wenn diese eine andere Bezeichnung als "39,1 GB-Datenträger" haben. Mit mkreiserfs kann man mit dem Schalter -l einen Label angeben. Nur muss man soweit ich das nachvollziehen konnte dazu die Platte formatieren. Und dann bleibt auch immer noch die Windows Partition über.

Wäre schön wenn es zu dem Problem eine Lösung gibt. Irgendwelche Angriffe auf gnome brauch ich auch nicht lesen...

Danke für jede Hilfe

Gruß

LunxLast edited by LunX on Thu Jul 12, 2007 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Kannst du nicht in einer Udev-Regel den Namen festlegen?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Wenn du der Windows-Partition im Windows Explorer nen Namen gibst sollte dieser doch auch in Gnome verwendet werden. Funktioniert zumindest auf meinem Ubuntu Laptop. Hab hier aber kein Gnome zum Testen unter gentoo.

----------

## Necoro

```
reiserfstune -l $LABEL $PLATTE
```

 - das sollte das Label setzen ohne zu formatieren  :Smile: 

----------

## LunX

Alles klar  :Very Happy:  Danke für die Hilfe funktioniert alles!

----------

## Macrobiotus

Hallo Leute! Ich habe das gleiche Problem, nur habe ich ext3-Partitionen. Wie kann man denen denn eigene Namen geben? 

```
tune2fs /dev/sda12 -L sda12 
```

zeigt hier keine Wirkung.

EDIT: ÖÖÖÖhh, /etc/init.d/hald restart vergessen   :Embarassed: 

Geht doch.

----------

